# Bob Martin Spot On



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Do you know my dog's got flea's?
I'll hum it if it helps  
We have a little Shihtzu & she's picked up flea's somewhere, she rarely meet's other dog's & then it's very brief. We assume that's how she caught them (if that's the correct term)
We treated her yesterday with Bob Martin "Spot On", how long before this takes effect and is it effective or should we use something else?
:? :?


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

Its very effective - she may have picked them up just walking down the street cos they can lurk on blades of grass and in fields so just walking anywhere she could get one they can jump something ridiculous as well so as she walked past they would go "one two three .... jump" and they got a right good bus!

Think it starts working straight away I use it on a regular basis.


HTH 

Greenie


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

bigbazza said:


> Do you know my dog's got flea's?
> I'll hum it if it helps
> We have a little Shihtzu & she's picked up flea's somewhere, she rarely meet's other dog's & then it's very brief. We assume that's how she caught them (if that's the correct term)
> We treated her yesterday with Bob Martin "Spot On", how long before this takes effect and is it effective or should we use something else?
> :? :?


About 24 hours should see the little blighters gone.
Spray the carpets with a flea spray or Steam the carpets and wash all dogs bedding as well as your own if she sleeps on your bed as the eggs will be there and she will get reinfested or you will get bitten. 8O 
Fleas are picked up out side in the garden they are there from cats and hedghogs etc etc.
Mavis


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

We use similar stuff and its really good, Frontline, we get it from the vets, about £35 for a years worth.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

I use frontline, but dont get it from the vets too expensive, I got my last ones online a lot cheaper than the vets
http://www.medicanimal.com/advanced...ds=frontline&gclid=COH1tczRwJcCFUoa3god3XTzRg

you can also get it from pets at home not much different than the internet.

I use advocate for my cat which does ear mites and other parasites http://www.bestpetpharmacy.co.uk/detailed_product.asp?id=1757

they now do it for dogs so I will be getting that next time you do need a prescription for it though which you can get from your vets free of charge

Anne


----------



## Malc (May 9, 2005)

....just a small correction, as from 01/11/08 vets can now charge for prescriptions.
Medicanimal are excellent for lowest charges and 5% of profits are donated to animal welfare as well as free postage
Malc


----------



## zulurita (May 9, 2005)

Our vets had a notice to say Frontline wasn't very effective this year and were recommending Advocate.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Malc said:


> ....just a small correction, as from 01/11/08 vets can now charge for prescriptions.
> Medicanimal are excellent for lowest charges and 5% of profits are donated to animal welfare as well as free postage
> Malc


I didn't know that!! about the vets charging for prescriptions-- what a rip off-- they overcharge on the medication, so we go elswhere, then they decide to charge us for prescriptions to get the cheaper meds when will it end???

Anne


----------



## ramos (Nov 1, 2008)

annetony said:


> Malc said:
> 
> 
> > ....just a small correction, as from 01/11/08 vets can now charge for prescriptions.
> ...


Why have we missed this it can start at £10.00 but there is no limit.
Thousands of pet owners face having to pay more to treat their sick animals after vet prescription fees were reintroduced yesterday.

It means a bill of around £15 on top of the average £30 consultation fee for 120,000 owners who opt to buy drugs from cheaper online pharmacies rather than their vet.

There are fears the higher cost will leave some owners unable to afford treatment. For the past three years those who wish to buy medicines from pharmacies have been able to obtain a prescription from their vet at no cost due to a Government ban on fees.

The prescription allows them to order the drugs - often at a lower price than at the vet's - although they still have to pay for the medicines.


----------



## badger (May 9, 2005)

Harry had his booster and an MOT last week. We also started a new feed for him and the "all inclusive flea, tick, mites and worm thing"

£73-00.........ouch!!

(Apparently fleas are everywhere this year, prolific were told.)


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

badger said:


> Harry had his booster and an MOT last week. We also started a new feed for him and the "all inclusive flea, tick, mites and worm thing"
> 
> £73-00.........ouch!!
> 
> (Apparently fleas are everywhere this year, prolific were told.)


It would seem the milder winters are not killing off the little devils.
Just to get you scratching :lol: :lol:


----------



## GWENNIE (Apr 28, 2008)

vets fees can differ so much between practices.
I took our two for their boosters on Saturday and a quick check over, also one of the had to have her anal glands drained as she was rather smelly!
The charge was only £50 for the lot which I thought was very reasonable.


----------



## Kelcat (Apr 20, 2008)

Much better than Frontline (can't speak for the Bob Martin stuff) is Advantix - also protects against tick which can be a more serious problem than fleas.


----------



## 102731 (Jan 30, 2007)

If you have a dog or a cat you should insure them! The monthly cost is small when you compare it to the possible cost of, say, a broken leg.
Bob Martin's flea treatment-not very efficacious (didn't want to say rubbish as people get upset with such statments). Get you vet to recommend then buy off internet - no prescription required.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Frontline is best. 

Bob Martin aren't allowed to use the strength that POM's (prescription only medicine) can.
Combing through is good too as it breaks the little blighters legs so they cannot breed.
Cats are the main carriers of fleas. In fact true dog fleas are quite rare.

Vets fees hmmm. The trouble is if you take away the profit on the drugs they have to make it up somewhere else :lol: 

Did you know that the starting salary for an assistant vet in Norfolk is about £19,000? The partners make a bit more but not much. One of our assistants once worked out that she earned less than the minimum wage when she took into account all her night and weekend duties 8O 

If you want to blame someone for the cost of treatment then blame the drug companies :evil: . Vets have huge overheads. It is a very staff intensive industry and the equipment costs an absolute fortune. An x-ray machine costs a huge amount of money, tens of thousands if not more now. Then there is the operating theatre and the scanner and the....It has all got to be paid for.

My practice recently gave up the unequal struggle and sold out to a big consortium. The prices have shot up!

I think the trouble is we are used to our NHS and we forget how much everything medical costs. (Anyone go "private" on here who can enlighten us?)

The other thing I have noticed is that people believe that because vets are animal lovers that they should not charge for their services :? Well baristers love the law but catch them waiving a fee :roll: 
You would not believe some of the bad debts that our practice had to write off 8O 8O 8O All from people who would not, rather than could not, pay.


----------

